# KegKing Mkii temp control/calibration



## Chris79 (31/12/17)

Hey
A little while I posted here  https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/vienna-lager-better-efficiency.96831/ .
Some of the things raised where me needing to check the calibration of my hydro (done that) and my temp controller. It was suggested I should check the KegKing temp controller at 0 and at 100C.
I’m just thinking out loud if the temp control is disconnected from the element, can I just have the unit on with probe in a cup of frozen ice and cold water to test it at zero. The after that I could boil some water on the stove, hold the probe in and see what reading I get. I’m thinking I could also confirm the validity of what I’m getting from temp control box and add this probe  http://clean-machine.com.au/HLP-Platinum-Series-Digital-Therm.html 

So, if I do the above will I cause any damage to the temp controller? If the unit is uncalibrated, are there settings I can change in its PID? Or just know the variation and factor that in when doing my mash/boil?

Cheers


----------



## timmi9191 (31/12/17)

What you are proposing can be done but seems a lot of effort. Yes there are settings to calibrate. Its E4 from memory.

Do u have any other thermometer that you trust as accurate? If so, i would calibrate against that at your mash temp range rather than at 0 and 100, which are both temps you are very unlikely to use in a mash tun.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (31/12/17)

Great question. 

I have 2 of their controllers and they are reading 5C apart at 20C. 

How do you calibrate them? Google has been no help.


----------



## Digga (31/12/17)

Have a look at this how to video on the MKII it shows all the functions and what each setting means.

I found mine to be 0.2oc out at 20c and 0.0oc only using it for fermentation so wasn't so bad but defo worth changing it.

Hope this helps all.

Forgot to add that you require a calibrated thermometer. We use in our lab liquid in glass and I calibrate one from that and use it as the 'master' thermo which I check before performing any calibrations.

Sometimes I may just use the calibration thermometer and do them all at the sametime.

We do have a calibrated multi-probe unit which is great.


----------



## Chris79 (31/12/17)

timmi9191 said:


> What you are proposing can be done but seems a lot of effort. Yes there are settings to calibrate. Its E4 from memory.
> 
> Do u have any other thermometer that you trust as accurate? If so, i would calibrate against that at your mash temp range rather than at 0 and 100, which are both temps you are very unlikely to use in a mash tun.



Alright. Thanks Tim.

Yes I have another thermometer, the one in the second link. Think I can just hold that probe in at mash temp.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (31/12/17)

Digga said:


> Have a look at this how to video on the MKII it shows all the functions and what each setting means.
> 
> I found mine to be 0.2oc out at 20c and 0.0oc only using it for fermentation so wasn't so bad but defo worth changing it.
> 
> ...



Cheers Digga, I'll check it out!


----------



## Digga (31/12/17)

Go to around 3min Mark from memory!

Always happy to help!! I use it for mine.. don't have it saved just search the Web each time I forget. More frequently than you think hahahaha


----------



## Digga (31/12/17)

Happy new years eve all!


----------



## Chris79 (1/1/18)

Digga said:


> Go to around 3min Mark from memory!
> 
> Always happy to help!! I use it for mine.. don't have it saved just search the Web each time I forget. More frequently than you think hahahaha



Yes, cheers Digga. Have watched it before, but need to get a bit more familiar!

Happy new year!


----------

